# billing c-section with lysis of adhesions



## dmagill (Jul 15, 2011)

do you know if you can bill separately for lysis of adhesions when done at same time a c-section?
Thanks


----------



## gr8erf8 (Jul 15, 2011)

You can bill the two together, but most payers will deny the lysis of adhesions inclusive per NCCI guidelines.  The use of a modifier is not allowed.  I hope this helps.....


----------



## dmagill (Jul 15, 2011)

Great, thank you!


----------



## preserene (Jul 15, 2011)

In my openion:
Cesarean section is a comprehensive and an unique service. Adhesions on the way of C-section *for exposing the uterus *and the uterine incisional area  becomes a component of C-section performance. In that case the adhesiolysis cannot be reported separately, how ever, adhesiolysis is not a normal course of normal C-section.
 But having said that it is not an easy or less time consuming procedure. 
It requires extensive work and time to perform.

So it merits for modifier-22 definitely, if not accepted for the adhesiolysis. 
With a detailed and  pertinent surgical report, it should be accepted either of these. 

My request to GR8 is: why  modifier not allowed? Could you please give the reason with reference.


----------



## KimberlySherman (Feb 1, 2012)

CCI Edits - 44005 is bundled with 59510. It's a column 2 code for 59510 and -51/-59 are not allowed to distinguish 44005 from 59510.


----------

